# being eight again



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

A man asked his wife what she'd like for her birthday???

"I'd love to be eight again," she replied.

On the morning of her birthday, he arose early, made her a nice big bowl

of Coco Pops, and then took her off to the local theme park. What a day! He put her on every ride in the park: the Death Slide, * the Wall of Fear,

*the Screaming Monster Roller Coaster, * every thing there was.

Five hours later she staggered out of the theme park. Her head was

reeling and her stomach felt upside down. Right away, they journeyed

to a McDonald's where her loving husband ordered her a Happy Meal with

extra fries and a refreshing chocolate shake.

Then it was off to the movies: the latest Star Wars epic, a hot dog,

popcorn, all the Coke she could drink, and her favourite lolly

and M&M's. What a fabulous adventure!

Finally she wobbled home with her husband and collapsed into bed

exhausted. He leaned over his precious wife with a big smile and

lovingly asked, "Well, Dear, what was it like being eight again?"

Her eyes slowly opened and her expression suddenly changed. "I meant 

my dress size, you **** tw*t"

The moral of the story:

Even when a man is listening, he's still get it wrong!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Enjoyed that one sugarplum :lol: :lol: :lol: 

How do you know when a woman is about to say something smart? When she starts her sentence with "A man once told me..." :wink: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## 94443 (May 1, 2005)

> How do you know when a woman is about to say something smart? When she starts her sentence with "A man once told me..."


..... and ends it with "he must have thought me STUPID to believe cr** like that!!!!!!"

The battle of the sexes is alive and well I see :lol:

Donna


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

hmmm... better watch out MHS, or there'll be a spottydog after you too!

Gill


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

So sorry ladies........one question though!

What is the difference between a shopping trolley and a woman.

A shopping trolley has a mind of it's own :lol: 

MHS...Rob....ps Hi Donna, welcome to the site


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

True true! :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wow.... distinctly dodgy ground here methinks MHS, you have probably incurred the wrath of the entire female poulation of MHFacts in two posts, may the lord have mercy on your soul (it was funny tho) ....

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Why is the area between a womans boobs and her thighs called a waist?

Because God could have stuck another couple of bosoms on there.


----------



## 94443 (May 1, 2005)

> ps Hi Donna, welcome to the site


some welcome eh? dunno if I want to stick around with a bunch of chauvanist pigs :wink: 
Hiya spottydog, good to see another female on here best we stick together I think 8) and ignore this lot :lol:

Donna


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Donnabelle said:


> > ps Hi Donna, welcome to the site
> 
> 
> some welcome eh? dunno if I want to stick around with a bunch of chauvanist pigs :wink:
> ...


Why is it that only pigs are chauvanistic. You never hear of chauvanist rabbits.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Perhaps rabbits have better manners Pusser! :lol: 

Gill


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Manners maketh the Rabbit! :?


----------

